# WTD: Seiko Pogue 6139 bracelet link



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*WTD: Seiko Pogue 6139 bracelet link*


View Advert


I need one, possibly two H-links for a Pogue.

A couple end links would be a bonus as mine are rather dented & battered.

A complete OEM bracelet would be great as well....

Yes, the inner bezel is not centered but the crown won't move it. I'm not sure if it's the bezel itself or the mechanism.

I have another case with a bezel but am afraid to try changing it out.

That's a tad outside my bailiwick I'm afraid... 













*Advertiser*

Roddyjb



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

